# dobrá & možná



## vianie

Dobrý deň.

Kde majú svoj pôvod české "dobrá" (poľsky "dobra") a "možná" (poľsky "można"): "Dobrá, pojedu tam a možná se stavím i u vás."

Používa sa toto koncové -á- aj v iných prípadoch? Prečo nie napr. "špatně - špatná"?

Ďakovala. : )


----------



## vianie

vianie said:


> Prečo nie napr. "špatně - špatná"?


 
Toto prosím považujte za pasé.

Rozdiel medzi _Mám se dobře._ a _Dobrá, platí._ cítim zreteľne.


----------



## werrr

Takovéto tvary obvykle vznikají poklesnutím nějakého delšího spojení, v němž se vyskytuje výraz v ženském rodě:

  _poté ← po té ← po té chvíli_

Dnes už ale bývá problém toto původní slovo odhalit:

  _o tom žádná (žádná věc? žádná váda?)_

Ve starší češtině bylo velice běžné spojení přídavného jména se slovem „věc“:

  _zlá věc = zlo, zlé
  nová věc = novina
  vše věc = všechno
  žádnú věcí = nijak
  ve všiej věci = úplně, veskrze_

proto se často soudí, že tímto vypuštěním slovem je právě slovo „věc“. U příslovce „možná“ je to celkem dobře doloženo:

  _…co možná nejdříve…
    ↑
  …, co jest možná, nejdříve
    ↑
  …, co jest možná věc, nejdříve
_
Horší je to u tvaru „dobrá“. U předložkového spojení se to dá ještě doložit celkem lehce:

 _ s dobrou se potázat
    ↑
  s dobrú věcí sě potázati_

ale s přitakáním je to horší. Ve starších textech se objevuje:

  _dobrá
  budiž dobrá
  nechť dobrá_

Najít lze také:

  _budiž dobrá věc_

ale pouze ve významu „_Ať se to podaří._“



			
				vianie said:
			
		

> Toto prosím považujte za pasé.


Slovo „pasé“ mi ve psané slovenštině zatím unikalo a přiznávám, že mne pravopis poněkud překvapil. Ve slovníku jsem to nenašel, ale na internetu je většinou jen s jedním „s“, tak už to tak asi bude.


----------



## francisgranada

vianie said:


> ... Kde majú svoj pôvod české "dobrá" (poľsky "dobra") a "možná" (poľsky "można"): "Dobrá, pojedu tam a možná se stavím i u vás." ...


 
To "možná" sa pužíva niekedy aj v hovor. slovenčine (aspoň v Košiciach), typicky pred "že". 

_Možná_, že sa jedná o čechizmus, neviem ...


----------

